# We had a field day!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

New pics of both dogs! I even stacked up Strauss! OMG Mirada has SPOILED me! I forgot that Strauss had pillars for legs x.x

Strauss first!

Exhibiting that he CAN in fact, still fuss (foos)


















And focus









Even with dad









I love it that this dog is ALWAYS ready









So ready, in fact









That it is a stupid question to ask "Are you ready?"









See?









And he still stacks ^_^









Mirada is next!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She's learning how to watch, too!









Stacks! I apologize for poor color/contrast...new to this whole fancy camera + editing thing....


















Made this one "black and white" because I couldn't fix the colors properly









She has a face!



























I do have some shots of her playing fizbee, but not sure they're post worthy. I'll take another look.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

*ALL*_ stunning_!!!! I *love* the last shot of Mirada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Eeee!! Strauss <3 <3 <3



Xeph said:


> She has a face!


I think this is the most gorgeous picture of her I've ever seen. She looks so regal


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

LOVE the photos!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thank you! I'm kinda ticked that PB destroys the quality (listen to me talk xD), but I'm REALLY happy with them!

Jon has become an EXCELLENT helper photog!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh Xeph, Mirada is looking SO grown up! She has filled out a lot recently, hasn't she?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She has, indeed, Sizzle! She weighs 50 pounds and is 23-24" tall! She has stopped going up and is now starting to go "out". Her overall physical condition is just fabulous, and we're really happy with her!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, what great pictures of BEAUTIFUL dogs. Strauss is really giving you great attention, Miranda too. How old are they?


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

<grin> Such beauties! Give them kissies on the nose from me!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Strauss is really giving you great attention, Miranda too. How old are they?


Mirada, no N ^_^ (extremely common mistake). Mirada will be a year old next week Monday, and Strauss will be 7 in April. Thank you for the compliment 

And yes, I will give them kissies on the nose for you, dear xD


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I am in LOVE!!!! That is all. 

Okay, I lied. Mirada - AKC's prettiest German Shepherd? I sure think so!!! I am loving her. She's just about all grown up now! And tell Strauss to come here and give Trent lessons on focus and fuss-ing. Aptly named command in German... Trent always makes a fuss when I ask him to fuss.


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

Simply beautiful! German Shepherds are one of my favorite dogs because of their loyalty and fearlessness. I have to say... Strauss looks a bit like my sister's German Shepherd Lola. Then again, I suppose several do. There is one thing I've always wondered though.. What happened in the pedigree of German Shepherds to make their backs slope downward like that?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> What happened in the pedigree of German Shepherds to make their backs slope downward like that?


It has to to with the length of the upper thigh. Longer upper thighs result in more rear angulation in the dog, so the dog's topline looks more extreme in a stack.

When Mirada stands four square, her topline is parallel to the floor, just like any other dog


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Strauss looks INTENSE! Love it. 

Love love that last one of Mirada. She really is a pretty, pretty girl. Her face and colors are just gorgeous.


----------



## twinkle243 (Jan 5, 2011)

What a fabulous looking dog. I have a Malinois so I know the "on" look and wow does he have it. Does he have a "job"?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Does he have a "job"?


He is an active service dog  Though at home, he's like any other dog (obviously).

This is one of his favorite pasttimes:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Firestorm said:


> Simply beautiful! German Shepherds are one of my favorite dogs because of their loyalty and fearlessness. I have to say... Strauss looks a bit like my sister's German Shepherd Lola. Then again, I suppose several do. There is one thing I've always wondered though.. What happened in the pedigree of German Shepherds to make their backs slope downward like that?


I'm saying what xeph said just slightly different. Their backs are not slopping any different than any other dog. It's simply that the angulation in their rear legs allows their rear to drop lower when they stand a certain way. If they are standing "normal" or walking around their backs are level.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I can get new pictures later, but this is a photo of a super young Mogwai standing four square naturally


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

What a great shot. I wish I could take pictures like that. He is really a beauty as is Mirada. She has such a striking face!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Agreed on all accounts. The picture that says "she has a face!" And what a face it is. I am in love with both of them!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Let's hope the judges love her at her futurity!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

We have fingers and paws crossed for you-best of luck


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow your dogs are stunning!!!!!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I always love seeing pictures of your dogs. They're so impressive! Love the frisbee shot


----------

